# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bakan Oglunun

## atoybil

BAKAN OĞLUNUN KARIşTIĞI SORUşTURMADA SKANDAL!.. - İnternet Ajans 11 Ekim 2005 


Gazeteci Saygı üztürk, Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan′ın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan′ın sahte belgelerle yurda sokulan bir otomobilin sahibi olduğunu yazdı...
İşte Saygı üztürk'in Gözcü Gazetesi'ndeki yazısı...

Ankara Adliyesiğnde ilginç bir dosya bulunuyor. 15614 Hazırlık numaralı dosyada önemli iddialar, buna bağlı olarak önemli belgeler yer alıyor. Necmettin Erbakanğın başbakanlığı döneminde yurtdışında belli bir dönem bulunanların bedelsiz otomobil ithal etmeleri öngörülmüştü. Ancak, bunun da formülü bulundu ve mali boyutu 560 trilyon lirayı aşan ğbedelsiz otomobil ithalat kaçakçılığığ olayı gerçekleşti. Otomobil ithal edenler arasında kimler yok kiğ

Yurda sahte belgelerle sokulan toplam 11 bin 650 adet lüks otomobillerle ilgili işlemler, inanılmaz ölçüde ağır ilerliyor. Zaten soruşturmanın zaman aşımına uğramasına da 4 ay kaldı. Soruşturmanın değişik aşamalarında ilginç gelişmeler olduğunu Gümrük Başmüfettişleri Mehmet üakır, Abdurrahman Demir, Mehmet Sağlamğın imzasını taşıyan rapordan okuyorum: 

ğSoruşturmada görev alan Gümrükler Genel Müdürlüğü Kontrolörlerinin farklı, değişik tutum ve tavır içinde oldukları, soruşturmalarda da, kritik önem ve öncelik taşıyan yurtdışı yazışma ve diğer çalışmalar kapsamında yaptıkları ve yürüttükleri işlerin incelenmesi ve gerekirse soruşturulması yoluna gidilmelidir.ğ

Dosyada, çok sayıda belge yer alıyor. Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığığndaki dosyadan bazı iddiaları okuyoruz:

MALİYE BAKANIğNIN OĞLUNUN OTOMOBİLİ
- Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtanğın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan, Amerikağdan getirdiği WDBHM36E9VF535228 şase numaralı 360 Cupe spor Mercedesini 4 Mayıs 2000 tarihinde deniz yoluyla İstanbulğa getirerek Karaköy Yolcu Salonu Gümrük Müdürlüğüğnden yurda giriş yaptı. Aynı gün otomobilini İstanbulğda bırakarak uçakla Amerikağya gitti. Abdullah Unakıtan 26 gün sonra yani 30 Mayıs 2000 tarihinde Türkiyeğye kesin dönüş yaptı, otomobilini 9 Haziran 2000 tarihinde İstanbul Yeşilköy Otomobil İhtisas Gümrük Müdürlüğüğnden ithal etti.

Abdullah Unakıtanğın otomobilinin de aralarında bulunduğu 200ğün üzerindeki Jaguar, Porche, Bentley, Roll Royce, GMC, Linkoln, Cadillac Cevrolet, Cherokee Jeep ve Ferrari gibi milyonlarca dolar değerindeki otomobillerin soruşturması yapılmadı. Sadece bu otomobillere tedbir konuldu. Gümrük ambarındaki otomobillerin yurtdışı edilip sahte belgelerle tekrar yurda sokulup ithal edildikleri ambar giriş-çıkışlarında tespit edildiği halde yasal işlem yapılmadı. 

- Denetim elemanları arasında eşgüdüm ve birliktelik sağlanamadığı için üç yılda ithal edilen 11 bin 650 adet otomobil dosyasından bir tanesi bile incelenip sonuçlandırılmadı ve soruşturma çıkmaza sokularak olayı zaman aşımına uğratmaya, sahte belgelerle araçları sokan şebeke elemanlarını, gümrük komisyoncularını, bunlarla işbirliği içinde olan ve sahte belgelere göz yumanları kurtarmaya çalışıyorlar. 

- Güvenlik birimlerinin Türkiye genelinde aradığı kaçak otomobil sahipleri ile Ankara Anafartalar Caddesi 6 numarada bulunan Gümrük Müsteşarlığı binasındaki çalışma odalarında temas kurulan bazı görevliler, aranan kaçak otomobillerin bulunduğu yeri öğrendikleri halde güvenlik birimlerine hemen bildirmedi. 

- Gümrük komisyoncusu, Emniyet Müdürlüğüğne bildirilen Trafik şahadetnamesiğnde işyerini ikamet adresi olarak bildirdi ve 10 adet Mercedes marka otomobile ruhsat çıkarttı. Bu otomobillere ilişkin usulsüz işlemler Gümrük Müsteşarlığı Denetim Elemanlarığnca belgelendi. 

İddialar uzayıp gidiyor. Devlet bursuyla yabancı ülkelere giden öğrenciler, o dönemde isimlerine çıkartılan permilerle jaguarlarla, Mercedeslerle döndüler. 

GüMRüK MüSTEşARLIĞI NE YAPIYOR?
Gümrük Müsteşarlığığnda işler istenildiği gibi gitmiyor. Kararnameler Cumhurbaşkanlığığndan değil, Başbakanlıkğtan dönüyor. Devlet Bakanı Kürşad Tüzmenğin, üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanı Murat Başesgioğluğnun gönderdiği kararnameler, orada tutuluyor ve Cumhurbaşkanlığığna gönderilmiyor. Başbakanlık Müsteşarı ümer Dinçerğin de bu konuda çok etkili olduğu biliniyor. İşte, o yüzden Gümrükğte önemli görevler hep ğvekaletğle yürütülüyor. 

Bedelsiz otomobil ithalatına ilişkin inceleme ve soruşturmada görevli denetim elemanlarının iş bölümü yaptıkları çalışma arkadaşlarıyla eşgüdüm ve birlikteliği sağlayamadıkları, farklı tutum ve davranışlar içine girdikleri, görev aldıkları döneme ilişkin ithal edilen 11 bin 650 adet otomobil dosyasından hiçbirisini incelemedikleri, soruşturmayı çıkmaza soktukları, olayı zaman aşımına uğratarak görevlerini kötüye kullandıkları gibi önemli iddialar gündeme getirildi. İşte, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı da bu durumu Gümrük Müsteşarlığığna sordu.

Bu iddiaları araştırmak üzere Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığı, Başmüfettişler Ekrem Sancak ile Suat Kapar görevlendirildi. İki başmüfettişin hazırladığı 17 Mayıs 2005 tarih ve 1/74 sayılı ön inceleme raporunda bedelsiz otomobil ithalatına ilişkin incelemeye Gümrük Müfettişlerinin başladığı, daha sonra Gümrük Kontrolörlerinin yürüttüğü benzer incelemelerle bunların tek elden yürütülmeye başlandığı belirtildi. Gümrükler Genel Müdürlüğüğnden 4, Gümrük Muhafaza Genel Müdürlüğü ile Gümrükler Kontrol Genel Müdürlüğüğnden 2ğşer olmak üzere toplam 8 denetim elemanı görevlendirildi.

SORUşTURMA İüİN 10 AY BİR ARAYA GELEMEDİLER
Gümrük Başmüfettişlerinin koordinesinde çalışmanın yürütülmesi için 17 Ağustos 2001 tarihinde onay alındı. Bunun üzerinden 10 ay geçmesine rağmen yapılacak çalışmanın içeriği, çalışma koşullarının belirlenmesi bakımından koordinatör konumunda olan müfettişler ile kontrolörler bir araya gelmedi. Ancak konu TBMMğde soruşturma konusu olunca taraflar bir araya geldi. Burada, yapılanların ortaya konulması yanı sıra, etkinlik ve verimlilik adına işin bölüştürülerek yapılması gibi öneriler getirildi. Bunun için yeni bir onay almayı gerektiren bu gelişme karşısında, bu öneriden de çözüm çıkmadı, sadece yapılan işlemlerin bir tespiti ve değerlendirilmesi gerçekleştirilmiş oldu.

Bu gelişmeler sonrası, Gümrükler Genel Müdürlüğü birim başkanlığınca, mevcutların dışında 4 ayrı kontrolör görevlendirildi. Zamanında yapılamayan işlerin soruşturulması için Gümrük Başmüfettişleri İsmail Gürselli ve Muzaffer üıldır konuyu araştırdı. İşte bir kamu kuruluşundaki bu ihmalle ilgili konuyu soruşturma raporundan okuyoruz: 

ğİşin zamanında yapılmadığı ve onayın gereğinin yerine getirilmediği, ayrıca kendi genel müdürlüklerinin de olumsuz sayılacak yanıtlarına rağmen, bir kısım yazılar ve aynı amaçla düzenlenen rapor gereği, işin tek bir denetim birimince yapılması ısrarının devam ettirilmesi sonucu, yapılması gerekli öncelikli çalışmalar ile kritik bazı yazışmaların yapılmaması, ilgili kontrolörler açısından bir disiplin suçu olarak değerlendirilerek Devlet Memurları Yasasığnın 125/B maddesi uyarınca cezalandırılmaları gerekir.ğ

Müfettişlerin raporunda ve olayın ihbarcısının Cumhuriyet Savcılığığna verdiği dilekçede öne sürülen ğkendine ya da başkasına yarar sağlamağ iddiasını haklı kılacak bulguya ulaşılamadı. ve olayın ihbarcının 

Başsavcılık, Gümrüklerde görevli kontrolörlerden Yusuf Yılmaz, Siyami Polat, Orhan Aksaya, Coşkun şenol, Nurettin Demir, Mehmet Yakuta, Mete İzzet üzcanoğlu, Musa ünal haklarında ön inceleme yapılmasını istedi. Müfettişlerin düzenlediği rapora dayanarak bazı görevliler hakkında idari işlem yapılması önerildiği hatırlatıldı ve ayrıca soruşturma izni verilmesi uygun bulunmadı. 

Müfettişlerin bu raporuna dayanarak Gümrük Müsteşarlığı Personel Dairesi Başkanı Ceyhan Yalçın imzasıyla Cumhuriyet Savcılığığna gönderilen yazıda, kontrolörler hakkında soruşturma izni verilmesinin uygun bulunduğu belirtildi.

Ancak görünen o ki otomobil kaçakçılığı konusu giderek yeni boyutlar kazanıyor, yeni iddialar ortaya atılıyor.

----------

